# udev-200 problema tras actualizar ¿Bien resuelto?

## Yczo

Hola chicos, tras un periodo de mucho curro, ayer me lié a actualizar la distro. 

El caso que tras seguir la wiki http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Udev/upgrade, y borrar las reglas 70 y 80, al reiniciar, me encuentro con que el sistema de arranque se queda en udev bloquedo durante 1 minuto o así declarando 'Waiting for uevents to be processed ...'. 

Tras mirar /var/log/messages, me encuentro con que el interfaz de red se remobra desde eth0 a enp9s0, justo e mismo problema que el de este chico https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-957608.html, solo que a el le funciona la solución y a mi no. Mire en /etc/conf.d/iptables como sugiere el Admin, pero ninguna referencia eth0.

Vamos que no tengo ni pajolera idea de que hacer.

```

Aquí os muestro los servicios que arranco

       NetworkManager |      default                 

            alsasound | boot                         

             bootmisc | boot                         

          consolefont | boot                         

           consolekit |      default                 

                cupsd |      default                 

                 dbus |      default                 

                devfs |                       sysinit

                dmesg |                       sysinit

                 fsck | boot                         

                  gpm |      default                 

             hostname | boot                         

              hwclock | boot                         

              keymaps | boot                         

            killprocs |              shutdown        

          laptop_mode |      default                 

                local |      default                 

           localmount | boot                         

              modules | boot                         

             mount-ro |              shutdown        

                 mtab | boot                         

           net.enp9s0 |      default                 

               net.lo | boot                         

             netmount |      default                 

               procfs | boot                         

                 root | boot                         

            savecache |              shutdown        

            swapfiles | boot                         

               sysctl | boot                         

                sysfs |                       sysinit

            syslog-ng |      default                 

         termencoding | boot                         

       tmpfiles.setup | boot                         

                 udev |                       sysinit

           udev-mount |                       sysinit

              urandom | boot                         

           vixie-cron |      default                 

                  xdm |      default      

```

Si alguien sabe algo al respecto, por favor que no se prive de hacerlo jeejej

Un saludo y gracias de antemanoLast edited by Yczo on Tue May 14, 2013 10:53 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## quilosaq

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-957608.html

El 9 de "enp9s0" parece un poco raro. Comprueba que tienes esa interfaz:

```
ifconfig -a
```

 Si la tienes, mira que dice:

```
# /etc/init.d/net.enp9so stop

# /etc/init.d/net.enp9so start
```

----------

## Yczo

Si por suerte tengo red y parece que la interfaz funciona. De todas formas gracias quilosaq

ifconfig -a

enp9s0: flags=4163<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        inet ---.--.--.--  netmask 255.255.255.0  broadcast ---.---.-.--- //borro las ip, por si alguien por internet es curioso xdd

        inet6 fe80::f24d:a2ff:fe5a:6f0a  prefixlen 64  scopeid 0x20<link>

        ether f0:4d:a2:5a:6f:0a  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 703196  bytes 932779438 (889.5 MiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 507590  bytes 43072560 (41.0 MiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

----------

## Yczo

solucionado, ¿Pero es una buena solución?

Editando el archivo /etc/init.d/udev

        ebegin "Waiting for uevents to be processed"     <= Debajo de la sentencia se encuentra un timeout

        udevadm settle --timeout=${udev_settle_timeout:-60}  <= tan sencillo como cambiar el 60 por 0

Pero ¿Esta bien? ¿Puede dar problemas?

----------

